# question about conceal and open carry.



## atwooooood (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello to all members, newbie to the threads here. I have a question in regards to conceal and open carry. I recently just purchased my first handgun and I live in an open carry state with no permit required (KY) and my friend bought me a temporary holster to use till I get a better one, but its an IWB holster, one of the Blackhawk ones.

Considering I don't have my ccw yet, is it still considered conceal if I use that holster but the whole handgrip of the gun is visable cause my shirts aren't long and I can tuck it between the gun and my body so its visable. I found a way to use the holster so I can secure it between my jeans and belt so the whole holster is visable, but didn't know if I'm breaking the law having it inside the waistband.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am not conversant with the laws of your state, but I am very conversant with the dangers of open carry.
Open carry says to the bad guys, "Shoot me first!" And they do.
Open carry sets you up for a handgun snatch. You may get shot with your own gun.
Open carry annoys some cops, even where it's legal. Expect to be harassed.
Open carry frightens the sheeple. Some of them will call the cops, and others will say nasty things.
Open carry is a very, very bad idea.


----------



## atwooooood (Jul 7, 2010)

Not really the answer I was looking for...but ok that works too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry...
I thought you'd understand that I was writing about your pistol in an IWB holster, the handle of which is uncovered and in plain view. That's "open carry."
Cover it with your shirt-tail, and it's concealed, for which you need a permit or license.


----------



## atwooooood (Jul 7, 2010)

I understand that, I'm in the process of getting money so I can get my ccw but at the moment I can't conceal it, so I was asking about my holster situation. I didn't want to get in trouble for the holster bein g in my pants even if the gun is exposed.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

atwooooood said:


> I understand that, I'm in the process of getting money so I can get my ccw but at the moment I can't conceal it, so I was asking about my holster situation. I didn't want to get in trouble for the holster bein g in my pants even if the gun is exposed.


The best advice that I can give you is a direct quote from the website of the Kentucky State Police...

"If you have any questions on the open carry of firearms in the Commonwealth of Kentucky, including whether a particular mode of carrying a firearm would be deemed open or concealed carry, you may wish to consult an attorney."

Kentucky State Police: Concealed Deadly Weapons


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

MorganOverlook said:


> The best advice that I can give you is a direct quote from the website of the Kentucky State Police...
> 
> "If you have any questions on the open carry of firearms in the Commonwealth of Kentucky, including whether a particular mode of carrying a firearm would be deemed open or concealed carry, you may wish to consult an attorney."
> 
> Kentucky State Police: Concealed Deadly Weapons


Very profound advice........

M1911A1 made some valid points about his personal beliefs, take them seriously, hes not kidding.

My suggestion is ....learn the KY laws without questions as to the details, learn to handle your weapon, get a good IWB holster, get your permit, practice with your weapon, begin to carry. Then you will not have to worry about breaking the law, you will be proficient with your weapon and it will be secure and hidden in a good holster.

I don't know thats what I would do.

RCG


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Very profound advice........
> 
> RCG


Thanks. One thing that I thought was odd is that even though the Kentucky State Police is the issuing authority, they don't say "check with us". Their website actually posts the disclaimer twice.

Disclaimer

The following information is provided solely for the convenience of the public and is not intended to constitute a formal legal opinion or legal advice. You may wish to consult an attorney if you have any questions on carrying a concealed deadly weapon in the Commonwealth of Kentucky.

BY USING THIS WEB SITE, THE USER ACKNOWLEDGES THAT HE OR SHE HAS READ THE ABOVE DISCLAIMER.

Often on these forums, we'll tell people "Hey, we're not attornies.." It's just a little ironic to see a law enforcement agency that issues the permits saying the same thing.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

atwooooood said:


> I recently just purchased my first handgun...


Since you don't say that you were experienced in the use of handguns, prior to making your first handgun purchase, I will assume that you are not.

If that assumption is correct, on my part, I recommend patience with regard to going out in public with a handgun. It is a very serious decision, to carry a lethal weapon, and you would be well advised to clear up all the questions you might have about the possible use of deadly force, as well as some common sense and safety issues that relate to carrying a weapon.

Besides the possibility of having a bad personal experience, either with police, or as a result of being targeted by bad guys who need a gun, there is also the matter of just giving gun control advocates more 'ammunition' to pass more restrictive legislation. As a gun owner and carrier, you have a responsibility to the rest of us not to screw up, not to mention safety considerations.

Although I am fully in favor of restoring the right to open carry for any American, I cannot think of many circumstances in which I would do so, myself, for the reasons Steve mentioned.


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

There is a lot of very good advice here for you. 

Please consider that these gentlemen are all telling you pretty much the same things - and that they have years and years of collective wisdom and practical experience in the matter.

It would serve you well to heed their advice.


----------



## atwooooood (Jul 7, 2010)

All advice iis being taken into consideration. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

MorganOverlook said:


> Thanks. One thing that I thought was odd is that even though the Kentucky State Police is the issuing authority, they don't say "check with us". Their website actually posts the disclaimer twice.
> 
> Disclaimer
> 
> ...


They aren't attorneys, though, they're LEOs. I think your point of contact would probably be the attorney general's office, if you could manage to get an answer out of them.

As far as your original question goes, KRS 527.020 is the statute that defines the offense of carrying a concealed weapon, with exceptions for CCW licensees and law enforcement. Other than being in the glove compartment in your vehicle being defined as _not_ concealed, the definition of "concealed" isn't covered. I'd imagine it's a similar deal in KY to the definition of "ordinary pocket knives" not being a weapon...the definition of "concealed" or "ordinary" is left up to the courts.

KG


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

kg333 said:


> They aren't attorneys, though, they're LEOs. I think your point of contact would probably be the attorney general's office, if you could manage to get an answer out of them.
> 
> As far as your original question goes, KRS 527.020 is the statute that defines the offense of carrying a concealed weapon, with exceptions for CCW licensees and law enforcement. Other than being in the glove compartment in your vehicle being defined as _not_ concealed, the definition of "concealed" isn't covered. I'd imagine it's a similar deal in KY to the definition of "ordinary pocket knives" not being a weapon...the definition of "concealed" or "ordinary" is left up to the courts.
> 
> KG


I understand that they are law enforcement officers, but you would think that, as an enforcement officer, they would be familiar enough with the law to tell you whether or not you were violating it. That would be my assumption anyway.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Long story short, if in doubt don't risk it...Personally, if I were you I would get that CCW very quickly, and do not carry until you have it. Also, and you would probably learn more about this in the future, in my state (OH) if you have your CCW, you are expected to carry concealed at ALL times.


----------

